# ASUS P5K IDE-problem.



## ThomasB (Feb 4, 2008)

I just upgraded my computer with a Asus P5K motherboard and Intel Duo 2.66 ghz.

The problem is that I can't get it to find my IDE DVD's. They don't show up in Windows and I can't find them in BIOS. Have tried different IDE-cables, and also just connecting one of the drives, still no result. So, is there anything else that I can try? As I understand there are a lot of problems with this board and IDE-devices. But I'm not really in the mood to run of and buy SATA DVD's.

Thankful for help, and if you need more info let me know.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is this a plain P5K m/b
check the drive is jumpered as master
check the ide is enabled in the bios
you have run the m/b setup disk
click on the ide listing in the device manager and see if it lists a problem


----------



## ThomasB (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, it's a plain P5K board. And I have checked that the drives are set as masters, even tried cable select. 
And where exactly do I enable IDE in bios? Can't find it anywhere and no clue from the instructions either. 

And I can't run the m/b set up disk, because the DVD isn't reconised by the computer. 

No ide-faults listed in the device manager.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the bios if it is set to auto detect change it to cdrom


----------



## ThomasB (Feb 4, 2008)

dai said:


> in the bios if it is set to auto detect change it to cdrom


As I said, where in the bios do I find these settings? The only ones I find regards SATA-drives, nothing for IDE.

And while I'm at it I should mention that I can't get the onboard LAN to work either...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

recheck the jumpers on the drives
for onboard lan go into the advaced page and onboard devices config and enable it
check pnp enabled
check what you can see listed in the boot order


----------



## Amrish (May 6, 2005)

you will have to enable jmicron ide controller in deviced in the bios


----------

